# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2003] Validation de donnes : Date suprieure  aujourd'hui

## Romeoo

Bonjour,
Je voudrais ajouter une validation de donnes sur un champ date pour vrifier que celle-ci est suprieure  celle d'aujourd'hui.

Comment faire ?
Je ne n'ai pas trouver de formule qui fonctionne...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## kreatik

salut tu as un exemple dans le fichier NOTE DE FRAIS, sinon voici :

----------


## Romeoo

Merci c'est exactement ce que je voulais  ::ccool:: 
Ou peut-on trouver la liste de ces fonctions bien utiles ?

Rponse : Liste des fonctions dans "Insrer une formule" > "Insrer une fonction"

----------

